# Skarr Bloodwrath up for Pre-order



## Khorne's Fist (Jul 18, 2008)

Really nice mini. I'd go with the bare head myself, much more character than the mask. The only thing I dislike about it is the flails on the axes. I know it's all about Khorne, but the flails look shit attached to those awesome axes. Either or, but not both.


























http://www.games-workshop.com/en-GB/Skarr-Bloodwrath


----------



## LukeValantine (Dec 2, 2008)

Meh, Model would look better without the silly chains, also the blood letter feet look odd on a human. Probably would have been better to give him hooves like Valkia. Other then that he looks exactly how I imagined a person made out of blood would.


----------



## Vaz (Mar 19, 2008)

League of Extraordinary Gentlemen?










As shit and ridiculous as the rest of the releases. About the only decent End Times model has been Thanquol. And not Boneripper XIII, just Thanquol.


----------



## bitsandkits (Mar 18, 2008)

First two sprue clam pack nice! You could easily leave the flails off bish bash bosh


----------



## SonofVulkan (Apr 14, 2010)

Flails look silly, but thats easily sorted. Stick on a CSM backpack and you've got yourself a nice Khorne Lord there.


----------



## Lord of the Night (Nov 18, 2009)

Not crazy about it to be honest. The axes are nice, and the flails could be clipped to make a really nice pair of real flails, but the model itself just doesn't do it for me.


LotN


----------



## admiraldick (Sep 9, 2008)

So will this model be completely redundant in a couple of months time?

I mean, its pretty weird to be releasing completely new miniatures for entirely new characters, at the same time you announce the complete end to all of the backstory.

It seems pretty certain that whatever happens to Warhammer from this point forwards, it's not going to involve Skarr.


----------



## Charandris (Nov 27, 2012)

As far as the coming of ninth goes for characters, I wander wether there will either be a time hop back, or if there will be parallel world/new world that is different to the old world, but retains the same characters in it. Because otherwise they are erasing decades of characters (fluff can change) and will need I rapidly produce new ones fast to make up for the loss. 
I sincerely hope they do something like this so we don't loose people like grimgor, throgg, the elves, archaon etc forever because that would simply suck ass.


----------



## Orochi (Jan 28, 2009)

Looks like a 2nd Ed. CSM Daemon Prince.

Axes look clunky. And, am a little tired of this 'Character stood on a rock' fashion GW is going through right now. It suits some models (the Dark Eldar/Harlie/Elven Characters who lack the 'bulk') but I don't think this model needed it.


----------



## Vaz (Mar 19, 2008)

In the grim darkness of the fuck up of the old world bubbles there is only rocks.


----------



## bitsandkits (Mar 18, 2008)

People are really taking the fluff from end times far too seriously for my liking.


----------



## Einherjar667 (Aug 23, 2013)

Rumors have stated that the ET models will all be part of Warhammer forward. I imagine that these are to prepare us for the updated post-ET fluff.

And Bits, I completely agree, it's becoming a problematic distraction in every WFB thread, and getting VERY tiresom.


----------



## Orochi (Jan 28, 2009)

So long as they are not stood on a pile of rocks whilst they do, people can take the fluff however they wish!

...kappa


----------

